# Do 100% cotton Jerseys shrink?



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi. I have someone requesting I use Jerzees 100% 6.5oz cotton pique polos. I've never used them, and wondered if anyone here has. My questions are: do they run small/narrow, and if so, is it so much that I should recommend ordering a larger size (especially for a big guy)? and do they shrink after washing? (A side question: do any of you ever prewash/preshrink shirt orders before embroidering?) Thanks. --Liz


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

lizd said:


> Hi. I have someone requesting I use Jerzees 100% 6.5oz cotton pique polos. I've never used them, and wondered if anyone here has. My questions are: do they run small/narrow, and if so, is it so much that I should recommend ordering a larger size (especially for a big guy)? and do they shrink after washing? (A side question: do any of you ever prewash/preshrink shirt orders before embroidering?) Thanks. --Liz


Anything 100% cotton is going to shink some. How much depends on how the shirts are cared for. Cold water, hang to dry and you will get little shrinkage. Hot water, hot dryer and they will shrink a lot.
As to size, it would probably be best to get some samples in assorted sizes. Everyone has a different opinion as to whether one brand runs small, large or true to size. Better that your customer try them on to make sure.
I don't prewash/preshrink anything. It is too time consuming and my customer isn't going to pay me for that service.


----------

